# Cool factory style lip spoiler for a brand new Maxima



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

If you are a lucky owner of a brand new fully loaded, but spoiler-less 2015 Nissan Maxima, we have great news for you. In spite of the fact that you car was released just a few months ago, the car parts manufacturers already have something special to offer. There is no more need to pay for an overpriced OEM product from dealer, just take a look at this factory style rear spoiler made by T5i: 

*T5i® - Nissan Maxima 2016 Factory Style Rear Spoiler with Light*

http://www.carid.com/2016-nissan-maxima-spoiler/t5i-rear-spoiler-61448557.html










* This spoiler is good to fit for 2016 Nissan Maxima Platinum series only;
* Available: painted and unpainted;
* Comes with everything required for the successful installation included;


----------

